# Can I use fog fluid in a haze machine?



## computmaxer

Hi!

I've got a show tomorrow, not enough time to order Haze Machine fluid. It is a water based haze machine made by Chauvet.
I have water based fog fluid. Can I use that? Should I dilute it at all?

I live in Ames so the closest big city is Des Moines. so far I haven't been able to fond any stores that carry haze fluid. Let me know if you know of a place and I could go buy it.


----------



## Footer

You technicly can not. You should only use the fluid your machine was designed for. You can try it but you run the risk of gumming up your machine. It very well could work though if both the fluid and the machine are water based.


----------



## willbb123

If you can make a trip to Iowa City we've got half a bottle of Neutron haze, and 3/4 of a bottle of Rosco Delta Haze. Both Water based. Of course I'd have to run it by our PM first.


----------



## shiben

Depends what kind of hazer you have, I believe the G300 will take both fog and haze, but im not sure about other machines that do the same thing.


----------



## computmaxer

shiben said:


> Depends what kind of hazer you have, I believe the G300 will take both fog and haze, but im not sure about other machines that do the same thing.



I've got the Chauvet Ultimate HZ Haze Machine.

I might try a diluted solution of my water based fog fluid tomorrow morning. If it doesn't work, I'll just flush it out with water.

I'll post results for yall.

Any further information is appreciated


----------



## derekleffew

I don't know if that machine is a cracker or a heater, but for added insurance, use distilled water to dilute the fog fluid. We always suggest following the manufacturer's recommendations, but I understand this is an emergency, and you're willing to take the risk.


----------



## computmaxer

derekleffew said:


> I don't know if that machine is a cracker or a heater, but for added insurance, use distilled water to dilute the fog fluid. We always suggest following the manufacturer's recommendations, but I understand this is an emergency, and you're willing to take the risk.



I believe it is a heater. Does it being a heater vs. a cracker make a difference?


----------



## shiben

It looks to be a heater on the websites I can find it on... And they seem to be selling both fog and haze fluid with the machine, so if I had to guess, diluted fog fluid ought to work ok, maybe not quite as much volume.

EDIT:

Found this online, it looks like if you use water based fog juice, you will be ok. As long as its unscented, it will not void the warrantee. 

http://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&q...adkq3q&sig=AHIEtbSbjJblwlUCD-6Gjw_smzcaGaCaVw


----------



## computmaxer

Turns out fog fluid works just fine. The owner's manual even said use fog or haze fluid.

Problem I did have-- diluted it too much. When you do that, it gets too thin. I wouldn't dilute it more than a 1:1 ratio. (water:fog fluid)


----------



## themuzicman

A theatrics store I used to frequent used to tell us to go buy medical grade mineral oil when we ran out of haze juice. Used it a few times and worked great!


----------



## David Ashton

Sorry, bad idea, mineral oil in a heater type machine can and will catch fire, only a good idea in cracker type and co2 powered machines.


----------



## Dalamar

themuzicman said:


> A theatrics store I used to frequent used to tell us to go buy medical grade mineral oil when we ran out of haze juice. Used it a few times and worked great!


 
 I cannot stress this enough, so, for the sake of this discussion, I humbly ask you all forgiveness for the loud, blunt, eye-sorish yet unequivocal universal truth I'm about to shout in these forums:


Use your FOG / HAZE / LOW LYING FOG machine manufactuer's suggested fluid *ONLY !!!!!*

Too much, maybe?


----------



## TheTheaterGeek

I have the same problem, What about the other way around? Haze in a fog machine?


----------

